# UK TV Channels in Paphos



## davepearce69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good satelite installer in Cyprus? want to get Sky if possible. Been watching some channels online with www anglovpn com 
BBC, ITV etc but want Sky One ideally. cheers Dave.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

davepearce69 said:


> Does anyone know of a good satelite installer in Cyprus? want to get Sky if possible. Been watching some channels online with www anglovpn com
> BBC, ITV etc but want Sky One ideally. cheers Dave.


There are a lot of different systems. We have a system similar to dream box and get all of the main sky channels as well as the usual free to view ones and BBC, ITV etc.
We used a guy called Simon, Tel 99182461.


----------



## davepearce69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Veronica said:


> There are a lot of different systems. We have a system similar to dream box and get all of the main sky channels as well as the usual free to view ones and BBC, ITV etc.
> We used a guy called Simon, Tel 99182461.


Many thanks I will give them a bell cheers


----------

